# Quadriceps tendon pain, advice please!



## torrefaction

Hello all... 
I have pain in my left quad tendon, just above the knee. At first I wasn't sure if it was muscular, now I'm sure it's the tendon. No mystery as to the cause, I got it from a combo of weights and riding tons all at once in the cold at our training camp. It went away for 2 weeks, then flared up for the second time after a long COLD ride yesterday. Never had this before, it's a new, novel pain. My question is, what is the best way to manage this problem, and for others who have dealt with this, how long is expected recovery. Any advice would be great.
Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds like you may have strained your quad tendon, for sure. It's common to have strains at the upper junction where the tendon joins the muscle. Certainly the information you have provided sound consistent with this injury. Of course, without seeing you in person I cannot give an exact diagnosis or treatment advice. There could be underlying factors that need to be addressed, also, which would need to be evaluated. Flexibility, muscle balance, bike fit, training errors, bike fit, technique, etc. For now, your best option is to rest, perhaps OTC NSAIDs if you're interested, ice, gentle stretch, gentle massage, for the next week. Then reevaluate and increase work-outs as needed. If it is best to see a local health care professional to physically see your condition. Even better if you can find a cycling specialist. Good luck and hopefully you'll be riding painfree soon!

Russell Cree, DPT
www.herriottsportsperformance.com


----------



## SwimBike

incase you didnt know... OTC NSAIDS = over the counter painkillers (anti inflamatory) like motrin


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, of course, sorry about that. Not to be confused with the other OTC - Olympic Training Center.


----------



## SwimBike

It could also mean Other Then Collision (car inssurance stuff) or the Office des Transports du Canada (Canadian Govt Agency).

Sorry...on the road for work and have waaay to much time on my hands


----------



## The Moontrane

I had quad tendonitis on and off for several years. It wasn’t until I stopped squatting that I put it away for good. I do get some sensitivity in the area above the kneecap from time to time, but it’s not something that lingers for more than a day.
You can be a slave to either cycling or powerlifting, but to pursue both is folly, IMO.


----------



## torrefaction

*Weights...*

I'm no powerlifter, but I have been doing weights this year for the first time, and am pushing 3 times what I started at 6 weeks ago on the leg press and leg extension, both of which are quad-intensive. My theory is that my leg strength currently trumps my tendon elasticity. Or my legs are tight from weights, which I've been doing twice a week since the start. I've never been much for stretching, I think that has been my undoing. I want to make sure I don't encourage a chronic syndrome, my first race is in 3 weeks!


----------



## torrefaction

The Moontrane said:


> You can be a slave to either cycling or powerlifting, but to pursue both is folly, IMO.


I am a slave to the former!


----------



## uzziefly

Ice for 10min. off for 30. Ice for 30. (repeat till you ice 3 times) then, do 3 cycles per day.

See a doc. Rest that area. See a physio of possible. If it's the outer tendon of the quads, it's due to your leg presses and squats and all those exercises that push off with your legs. Riding should not be a problem as long as you monitor the intensity and watch for a sharp pain and discomfort. 

I hurt mine on the right leg some couple of months ago or so but it wasn't bothering me too much and I could still continue with my track training and weights actually. Just that it bothers me at times but not till the extent that i could not do my deadlifts and such. 

Just take care of it and ice it often. Apply some anti inflammatory gel to the area. Don't push too hard. Let the pain be a guide. 

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds like you are progressing too quick with the resistance training. Give it more time to progress. Squats are fine to do and there is not problem with doing resistance training AND cycling. It's a challenge to balance the work-outs to stay fresh during the season (you might need to find a good coach to help) if you're unfamiliar with creating your own work-outs and proper periodized progression. As for your tendons, it's not necessarily an elasticity issue, but you're on the right track. You do need to give your tendons time to recover if they are not accustomed to that type of tensile stress and have yet to develop the integrity to handle it. In short, take some time to rest. Don't be afraid to do it. A couple days off (which can seem like a long time) can save you from weeks and months of lingering symptoms. When you begin training again, progress slowly and be patient. If the symptoms continue, see a health care professional. It's hard to give a precise recommendation without seeing you in person. Best of luck!

Russell Cree, DPT, CSCS

www.HerriottSportsPerformance.com


----------



## torrefaction

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I do have a coach who updates my program weekly, but he doesn't specify weights. He just says "do 100% 10 times, x3, 2 sets." Apparently my muscles are fine pushing more than my tendons are happy with. My coach also races Cat 1 and doesn't mind loading the pain-o-meter. 

I've been off the bike 2 days including today (except for my modest commute to work) and feel I could ride fine today. I think I'll lower the weights for now and see how it goes, and make sure to stretch and keep my knee warm. I'm getting my new ride in a week or two, and I'll do a fit at the shop with my coach to iron out any issues. I don't want to spend a whole season on advils. 

Thanks again!


----------



## torrefaction

Thanks for the advice,

Is motrin the same as advil?
Anti-inflammatory gel? what brands exist? I'm a stranger to this new wizardry. 

It's actually the inside tendon, where the quad kinda reaches down to the knee. It really blew up during the training camp, couldn't bike at all, finished the ride with 1 leg. Went away for 2 weeks despite all-out rides, then came back. Kinda still hurts. Ice is the answer?

Cheers!


----------



## uzziefly

torrefaction said:


> Thanks for the advice,
> 
> Is motrin the same as advil?
> Anti-inflammatory gel? what brands exist? I'm a stranger to this new wizardry.
> 
> It's actually the inside tendon, where the quad kinda reaches down to the knee. It really blew up during the training camp, couldn't bike at all, finished the ride with 1 leg. Went away for 2 weeks despite all-out rides, then came back. Kinda still hurts. Ice is the answer?
> 
> Cheers!


Ice and see a doc. And take it a little easy too. Any by easy, no, a sprint ONE time, max speed is not easy.


----------

